

Musician defeats trademark claim on "The Power Hour" - mukeshitt
http://bookup.co/blog/creator-of-the-power-hour-fights-the-power/

======
MattBearman
"The United States Patent and Trademark Office admitted that, yes, based on
the facts, they had awarded the trademark in error, but they could not
disqualify the trademark without Ali taking the guy to court"

I feel this neatly summarises everything that is wrong with current patent /
trademark law.

------
notatoad
Unless she invented the power hour when she was like 4 years old, i'm pretty
sure this headline is inaccurate.

~~~
mmanfrin
I feel like you didn't actually read the article.

~~~
thejsjunky
I think the title was changed. I believe originally said something about
defeating a "domain squatter".

~~~
notatoad
The title when I commented was "inventor of the Power Hour defeats domain
squatter"

------
tzs
That article does quite a thorough job of mixing up the notions of copyrights,
trademarks, and patents.

